# CS4 - Transparenter Hintergrund ist Schwarz



## NoSyMe (9. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

trotz der richtigen Grundeinstellungen und Suche bei Tante Google konnte ich leider keine Lösung für das Problem finden.
Und zwar ist der Hintergrund meiner transparenten Arbeitsfläche halt nicht transparent, sondern schwarz.
An Ebenen liegts nicht, da es auch bei neu erstellten Dateien der Fall ist (Und ja, als Hintergrund ist Transparenz eingestellt^^).

Jemand ne Idee wie ich mein geliebtes Transparenzraster wiederbekommen kann?


Gruß - Marty


----------



## Zinken (9. Dezember 2008)

Also bei älteren Versionen findest Du die Einstellung unter "Bearbeiten - Voreinstellungen - Transparenz und Farbumfang-Warnung - Hintergrundmuster'.


----------



## NoSyMe (9. Dezember 2008)

Danke. Aber wie schon gesagt sind die Einstellungen im Programm selber nicht das Problem.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (10. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

kannst du uns mal einen Screenshot deiner Arbeitsfläche mit einem neuen Dokument anhängen?
Alternativ kannst du auch Photoshop mit Strg-Alt-Shift zurücksetzen. Achtung! Vorher Pinsel, Aktionen,
Formen usw. sichern!


----------



## NoSyMe (11. Dezember 2008)

Hier nen Screen:

http://www.abload.de/img/screena2gz.png


----------

